# Almost got in a fight at starbucks this morning, and the other guy got scared.



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Where I live there is this group of d-bag cyclists that like to abuse the share the road law and block the road. Anyway they were all hanging out at starbucks this morning and they were blocking the parking spots. I found an opening, so I slowly pulled my truck in. One guy was standing with his bike talking to someone and not paying attention and he moved his bike back over the curb and into the parking spot as I was pulling in, and I hit his tire with my bumper. So he actually came over to the drivers side and opened my door and started yelling at me. I immediately felt my blood fill with rage, so I jumped out of my car and got in his face and threatened to beat him to death. Then all of the sudden his attitude changed and he told me "Don't worry about it man it's not a big deal, It's happened to me before" and he kept repeating "it's all good" "it's all good". I shouldn't have been so aggressive, but it felt great!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL. It definitely wasn't a big deal he didn't just run up on you and open your door. That's an *** whooping right there. 

Either way, good for you. ((You were the right amount of aggressive, haha))


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Way to go! I mean, I am as much of a pacifist as Gandhi but to a certain extent. That's the perfect amount of aggressiveness(what a horribly hard word to spell) to deal with guys like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Way to go! I mean, I am as much of a pacifist as Gandhi but to a certain extent. That's the perfect amount of aggressiveness(what a horribly hard word to spell) to deal with guys like that.


The fact that he had the audacity to open the door of my car really pissed me off!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

What... threatening to kill someone is the perfect amount of being aggressive?
:um
But way to go I guess.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Stilla said:


> What... threatening to kill someone is the perfect amount of being aggressive?
> :um
> But way to go I guess.


Here we go into the semantics of "I'm going to beat you to death" or "I'm going to kill you" again. Yet another thing that makes me want to watch "12 Angry Men" again.

Obviously these two expressions are used in moments of an astounding rush of rage so are not to be taken by word. I have a full pack of arguments on this but I don't think it's necessary because it's not a debatable subject.

The fact that he took attitude when someone opened his door and started yelling at him like he's Al Capone or some sort of gangster( I would understand this in certain circumstances when there is a really solid reason although it's plain primitive) is something worth praising because being a lamb everytime you are miss-treated won't make a better man.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> The fact that he had the audacity to open the door of my car really pissed me off!


Yeah, **** that guy! Well done chap. I'd have done the same.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I ride my bicycle all the time, and I get so pissed off at some of crap I see other cyclists pull. They completely disregard the law, riding the opposite direction on a sidewalk while gabbing away on a cell phone. It's ridiculous. I can't condone threats of violence, but I'm glad you stood up to them.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> The fact that he had the audacity to open the door of my car really pissed me off!


What, who does this?! If someone did that to me, I would think they were going to physically hurt me.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Way to go man! I wouldn't have done anything other than get out, and apologize I think idk I got this fear of hitting people, and getting arrested... If I was in a crappy enough mood though I think I could have done the same.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

why did i laugh?


----------



## Kelly*82 (Oct 19, 2008)

Stilla said:


> What... threatening to kill someone is the perfect amount of being aggressive?
> :um
> But way to go I guess.


I just think it sounds like the instinct to protect himself took over (fight or flight). I think when that guy invaded the OP's personal space by opening the door and acting threatening that he knowingly took the risk of the OP reacting.

I'm really glad everything turned out well and no one got hurt.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kelly*82 said:


> I just think it sounds like the instinct to protect himself took over (fight or flight). I think when that guy invaded the OP's personal space by opening the door and acting threatening that he knowingly took the risk of the OP reacting.
> 
> I'm really glad everything turned out well and no one got hurt.


Iv'e got pretty bad anger problems, so he is lucky he backed down.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

the nature of society today, fake tough guys and girls, soon as **** gets real they back down or call the cops if they dont have an advantage


----------



## jonmorris73 (May 24, 2012)

.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Haha that's awesome. If someone decided to come up and open my door it would be time to square up. :duel

My fear and anxiety goes out the window when I'm pissed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG! Parking lot rage!
Is a Starbucks coffee worth that much? I think I will go somewhere else now.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG! Parking lot rage!
> Is a Starbucks coffee worth that much? I think I will go somewhere else now.


What? This isn't really about Starbucks - those sort of people can pop up anywhere-people that overstep their bounds and try to takeover pushing everyone else out of the way. You may have gone a little extreme but I'm GLAD you stood up for yourself!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate jack asses like that. He wasn't paying attention yet blames you. Yeah, you could have "stopped sooner" but he should have been paying attention. It's like with motorcycle riders who zip in and out of traffic and cut you off then have the guts to rage at you when you hit them.

I probably would have done the same thing though. I have anger issues and when stupid stuff like that happens, i can't control myself.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Hell yeah! That's the **** bro. Sometimes you need to get that **** out of your system. I'm in the gym all the time, weigh 240 and people don't **** with me because I look like ill **** you up, and I will. If I could move that energy into being a sociable person id be copacetic


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> The fact that he had the audacity to open the door of my car really pissed me off!


I'd be livid too. But I'm too afraid to be confrontational. So I've got so much rage going on in my head. I do have some insane road rage :b


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Good for you standing up to him, by the sounds of it he deserved everything he got.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, totally not buying this story.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Yeah, totally not buying this story.


I'm not trying to sell it. **** happens.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

You must be THTAONEHUGEJACKEDUPYOKEDQUIETGUY...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm not trying to sell it. **** happens.


We'll it does scream "hey look at me". Sorta like some stories that most compulsive liars make up ya know. Especially when i see no rational reason for anyone to be frightened of you in the described scenario. I dunno, i doubt a lot of things, its in my nature.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I am happy it didn't come to blows. I am happy you were able to stand up for yourself as well.


----------



## edgar21 (Apr 22, 2012)

My dad told a guy who was approaching him once that " he wanted to kill" because the guy looked like a treat to him. Definitely scared him.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lol nice one, he was probably hoping to get compensation.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I'd be livid too. But I'm too afraid to be confrontational. So *I've got so much rage going on in my head. I do have some insane road rage*:b


Damn girl! I would have never known Lol.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

That's a crazy situation to be in and I'm not sure how I would have handled it but you should feel good that you stood up for yourself.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Well done! Someone needed to put those guys in their place. 

They're lucky this wasn't in Texas or something. There's people out there who would have shot their face off as soon as they opened the door.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

LowKey said:


> Well done! Someone needed to put those guys in their place.
> 
> They're lucky this wasn't in Texas or something. There's people out there who would have shot their face off as soon as they opened the door.


People will do that **** here too. Idiots from the hick states are always looking for an excuse to shoot someone though.


----------



## THearthstoneman (Oct 14, 2006)

It seems that neither of you handled the situation appropriately. It wasn't right for him to come up to your door, open it and start yelling at you. But you really got to watch when backing up, what if a kid or someone else stepped into that space and got hit by you. 

Also I really can't stand people who are always threatening to fight/kill others over the most ridiculous things. I have no idea why people say it, just come and do it already and you will land your *** in jail, stop threatening. 

That is so great that you are showing off to people. You seem like such a big man now. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

TetrisKing23 said:


> It seems that neither of you handled the situation appropriately. It wasn't right for him to come up to your door, open it and start yelling at you. But you really got to watch when backing up, what if a kid or someone else stepped into that space and got hit by you.
> 
> Also I really can't stand people who are always threatening to fight/kill others over the most ridiculous things. I have no idea why people say it, just come and do it already and you will land your *** in jail, stop threatening.
> 
> That is so great that you are showing off to people. You seem like such a big man now. Pat yourself on the back.


I was pulling into a space, not backing up, so read the post before responding. BTW I will fight someone, I've done it. So ****ing deal with it! *pats self on back.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I would have stared calmly at him, got out of the car slowly, picked up his $1000 ***** bike, and smashed it in my car door.


----------



## THearthstoneman (Oct 14, 2006)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I was pulling into a space, not backing up, so read the post before responding. BTW I will fight someone, I've done it. So ****ing deal with it! *pats self on back.


That really just makes it worse. You should be able to see clearly in front of you. You should also be able to put your foot on the brake pedal.

Fighting someone is not going to solve anything. I really have no idea what people get from physically attacking one another. A bigger man would walk away or try and settle ones differences through words.


----------



## Chicago Bulls (Jul 7, 2012)

Hell yea bro. Sounds like you handled the situation the right way. Sometimes its better to be aggressive it shows people that you are not a push over. Ur exactly the same way I am. I am nice to everyone and would do just about anything. But as soon as someone pisses me off I blow up and cant control one bit of it. Personally I enjoy it and when I get to that point the SA is nowhere to be found I get into that I dont give a **** mindset. Nice job tho man way to put him in his place.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

That's not a good attitude to take - it seems like overcompensating. I'm not going to congratulate you on that. You need to find a healthy point of assertiveness without being overly aggressive or threatening as you did.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Damn girl! I would have never known Lol.


It's bad...I can't control myself when someone pisses me off on the road. Some girl was on my *** on the interstate and when she finally passed me i chased her down and road her ***. Ugh I can't stand stupid drivers.

I'm from a hick state and people throw down here all the time. We're crazy here but I love it


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I disagree with some of you guys. I'm surprised that you think he overreacted considering the circumstances. I really believe that he acted appropriately in this case. 

He said that this punk came up to his car and ripped the door open to yell at him. I agree that if it's just a verbal quarrel, it's usually better to take the high road and not be so aggressive. However, when someone makes threatening advances towards you like that or touches your private property, especially something as valuable as a car, you can't just sit there and try to let things blow over. I get nervous just having kids hanging around near my mom's car. If I was sitting in the car and some stranger approached and tried to tear the door open, sh!t would hit the fan. I'm normally a calm person, but you have to let them know when it's time to back off.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

People think that you won't do anything if they decide to give you an attitude but once you give them one back, then that's when they know you aren't to be messed with. Haha. People are so stupid. Although there are some who will fight back.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> It's bad...I can't control myself when someone pisses me off on the road. Some girl was on my *** on the interstate and when she finally passed me i chased her down and road her ***. Ugh I can't stand stupid drivers.
> 
> *I'm from a hick state and people throw down here all the time. We're crazy here but I love it *


Is that a challenge? :sus <-- *staring you down*


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

TetrisKing23 said:


> That really just makes it worse. You should be able to see clearly in front of you. You should also be able to put your foot on the brake pedal.
> 
> Fighting someone is not going to solve anything. I really have no idea what people get from physically attacking one another. A bigger man would walk away or try and settle ones differences through words.


Until you solve your SA don't judge him. He stood up for himself and that is that.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Is that a challenge? :sus <-- *staring you down*


Haha, I've never been in a fight. Well other than with my brother.

But I'm doubting you'd hit a girl so I win


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

Stilla said:


> What... threatening to kill someone is the perfect amount of being aggressive?
> :um
> But way to go I guess.


you are a female, you woulnd't understand, whenever a male feels this angry, we literally feel like killing, it is in our genes, we just manage to keep it under control.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Where I live there is this group of d-bag cyclists that like to abuse the share the road law and block the road. Anyway they were all hanging out at starbucks this morning and they were blocking the parking spots. I found an opening, so I slowly pulled my truck in. One guy was standing with his bike talking to someone and not paying attention and he moved his bike back over the curb and into the parking spot as I was pulling in, and I hit his tire with my bumper. So he actually came over to the drivers side and opened my door and started yelling at me. I immediately felt my blood fill with rage, so I jumped out of my car and got in his face and threatened to beat him to death. Then all of the sudden his attitude changed and he told me "Don't worry about it man it's not a big deal, It's happened to me before" and he kept repeating "it's all good" "it's all good". I shouldn't have been so aggressive, but it felt great!


thats whats up. i dont see anything wrong with what you did, being aggressive and all


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

LowKey said:


> I disagree with some of you guys. I'm surprised that you think he overreacted considering the circumstances. I really believe that he acted appropriately in this case.
> 
> He said that this punk came up to his car and ripped the door open to yell at him. I agree that if it's just a verbal quarrel, it's usually better to take the high road and not be so aggressive. However, when someone makes threatening advances towards you like that or touches your private property, especially something as valuable as a car, you can't just sit there and try to let things blow over. I get nervous just having kids hanging around near my mom's car. If I was sitting in the car and some stranger approached and tried to tear the door open, sh!t would hit the fan. I'm normally a calm person, but you have to let them know when it's time to back off.


this.


----------

